# a big catch by Linnaeus in 1766



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

rhomasaur!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Weerhom, with all due respect...OK..WE GET IT!...you have a 500ft rhombeus that looks like Megalodon!...congrats!....Having said that, he still rocks like a Rolling Stones concert!..


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

/me is still waiting to see a yardstick in the water.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

Very soon ken, very soon.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Ja'eh,
I think that rhom is easily in the 16 - 18 inch range...he's a monster!..No doubt about it.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damnit

I get very tired of playing baby sitter to these threads......I am about to put an end to it as well.....

KEEP THIS TOPIC ON TRACK-

either one posts something positive or don't post at all-

The suspension is up to the poster......Choose your words wisely everyone...

Cheers


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

Here are all the pics so far of the fish. No 2 of the pics are the same. what are you talking about?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Cleaned up

Keep posts positive guys...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

hes looking good


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

f*ck yea that things definitely pristine! Much bigger then mine too


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

the_w8 said:


> f*ck yea that things definitely pristine! Much bigger then mine too


LOL, W8!!...Somehow, that didn't come out right!...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Get your mind out of the gutter.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

WOW, That fish is def at least 19in


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I think bigger by the looks of it.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Weerhom,
Any chance of doing a video clip of Megalodon AKA Rhomasarus?!...Much obliged!!...PLEASE!!...as I humbly bow down walking away slowly....


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Better yet post a ruler pic...Da'Manster its still bigger then mine


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I seen weerhom up at ashes the other day and he said it is 18.25 inches, he told me and Jmax to come buy his house sunday but then never sent me his Addy and has not been on since so I dont know what to think. Out of respect for AK I am not going to say anything negative but I am sure every one knows how I feel about all this BS. Its a nice fish but not the greatest owner.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I think its funny he can afford a rhom that size but not a camera.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> I think its funny he can afford a rhom that size but not a camera.


That is funny.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I'd still like to see a pic of a ruler or tape measure next to the fish. Not saying that I don't believe the fish is that big because it does look all of 18"+, but it would definitely give the size validity.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Best Looking Rhom on the site, Perfect fins, nice color, no chimple. I just wish it was in a tank being showed off and not in a pond/tub.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> Best Looking Rhom on the site, Perfect fins, nice color, no chimple. I just wish it was in a tank being showed off and not in a pond/tub.


I'd say it is being showed off, punn intended :laugh:


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

i'm right here bud. You were such a nice guy when you saw me up there. You pm'ed me and said you didn't want to come over anymore. I said you would have to be in the picture with the ruler so you would look like an ass holding the ruler. I also said you would have to take a measurement of your fish because I measured your fish at ashes store upon drop off and it was 11.75. You said you weren't down for that. I really don't think it is a good idea for someone that is so jealous to come over to my house when I have the types of animals I have anywayz. SO that works out good. Someone in your condition might drop something in there, or who knows. you apparently sir are a creep. I know ash checked you when you asked him about me. Fish isn't dead everyone new pics were posted today.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

weerhom said:


> i'm right here bud. You were such a nice guy when you saw me up there. You pm'ed me and said you didn't want to come over anymore. I said you would have to be in the picture with the ruler so you would look like an ass holding the ruler. I also said you would have to take a measurement of your fish because I measured your fish at ashes store upon drop off and it was 11.75. You said you weren't down for that. I really don't think it is a good idea for someone that is so jealous to come over to my house when I have the types of animals I have anywayz. SO that works out good. Someone in your condition might drop something in there, or who knows. you apparently sir are a creep. I know ash checked you when you asked him about me. Fish isn't dead everyone new pics were posted today.


Can I close this?


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

yes.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------

